# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Stopping GH before a show and diuretics

## thunderin

As a rule of thumb, how long before my show should I stop GH in order to eliminate any remaining water retention?

Also, I plan on taking Aldactazide (hydrochlorothiazide and spironolactone) 25mg each twice daily starting 3 days out from my show along with a potassium supplement to decrease cramping while posing. This should help me look as hard and dry as possible. 

Recommendations for both please.

Thanks

----------


## FireGuy

I have read up to 30 days out but think you could probably run it closer. If you are running a high dose I think you could achieve the same effect by reducing it significantly but still keeping some in your system. I have posted a very similiar question in this thread a few months ago and got a very limited response.

----------


## FIN_TT

I had the same question too - no answers. 

Anyway I'll drop GH a week before competition. The water rentation I got from GH came in about within 24 or 48 hrs so I assume the extra water will disappear at same time as it came. I easily noticed the water rentation related to GH use because my wedding ring came damn tight immediately after starting to run GH. 

The extra amount of "GH" water I am carrying is (assume) 0,5-1 liter so my weight should drop the same ½ to 1 Kg after stopping GH. 

So to drop GH one week before the show should be enough, I assume. 

I'll inform later was I right or wrong.

----------


## Devildogjoe

you know jay cutler

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I would stop GH 10 days out, as for diuretics i recomend last minute use i would not take for 3 days, potassium is only one of the electrolitee, you need to also take magensium i used to take the Maalox with magnesium hydroxyde, you have to be careful with potassium as part of your diuretic is potassium sparring, as a matter of fact i used to skip potassium alltogether and just take Maalox every 6 hours. for last 24 hours as i do not recomend starting diuretics until the water has been cut...in a nutshell...i recomend stopping water 18hours before show, take diuretic 1 hour before stopping water (i like Dyazide or aldectazide) i would take a dose dependent on how i look every 6-8 hours closely monitoring my condition, lower the dose if i was getting dry and i would $hit load in the monring before 1:00pm prejudging...if you have a trainer just listed to him and follow the plan last thing you want to do now is change a course of action so treat this as pointers and educational material...good luck Bro!
XXL

----------


## thunderin

> I would stop GH 10 days out, as for diuretics i recomend last minute use i would not take for 3 days, potassium is only one of the electrolitee, you need to also take magensium i used to take the Maalox with magnesium hydroxyde, you have to be careful with potassium as part of your diuretic is potassium sparring, as a matter of fact i used to skip potassium alltogether and just take Maalox every 6 hours. for last 24 hours as i do not recomend starting diuretics until the water has been cut...in a nutshell...i recomend stopping water 18hours before show, take diuretic 1 hour before stopping water (i like Dyazide or aldectazide) i would take a dose dependent on how i look every 6-8 hours closely monitoring my condition, lower the dose if i was getting dry and i would $hit load in the monring before 1:00pm prejudging...if you have a trainer just listed to him and follow the plan last thing you want to do now is change a course of action so treat this as pointers and educational material...good luck Bro!
> XXL


Thanks Mike, the show went well: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=290044&page=9

----------

